# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Книга Д и Р для ИП на УСНО в 1с77

## Ксения М

Здравствуйте! У меня бухучет ИП ведется в 1с77 Бухгалтерия
есть ли у кого-нибудь внешний отчет по ведению 
Книга Д и Р для ИП на УСНО в 1с77 , может ли кто-то помочьИ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

Какой объект налогообложения, какой релиз 1с77 бухгалтерии?

----------


## soom86

Купить Обработку фирмы "Камин" "Упрощенка-6" либо "Упрощенка-15" стоят не так уж дорого. саму обработку могу скинуть, но там нужна будет регистрация программы с рег номером и паролем (привязка к ИНН вашей Организации)

----------


## Ксения М

Книга Д и Р для ИП на ОСНО в 1с77, для ОБЫЧНОЙ СИСТЕМЫ НАЛОГООБЛАЖЕНИЯ,разогнала  ь УСНО написала, нужно для ОСНО для бухгалтерии 1с77.

----------

